# Condensate Trap Questions



## jar546 (May 12, 2016)

2009 IRC applies.
If you have an air handler with AC and you have a condensate pan beneath it and a overflow switch on the upper port along with a regular condensate drain line that goes to the DWV system, are you required to put a cleanout at the unit so that you can unclog the line?

With the above setup, are you required to have a condensate trap?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 13, 2016)

Not required per the code, but I would highly suggest the clean out.


----------



## steveray (May 13, 2016)

If it were a "hard" connection to the DWV, a trap would be required. Other than that, installation instructions...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 13, 2016)

The manufacturer's installation will usually require the trap to prevent any source of contaminated air drawn into the unit.

*M1401.1 Installation. *Heating and cooling _equipment _and _appliances _shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instruction and the requirements of this code.

The cleanout provisions is new in the 2015 IRC; M1411.3.3 Drain Line Maintenance. Condensate drain lines shall be configured to permit the clearing of blockages and the performance of maintenance without requiring the drain line to be cut.


----------



## ICE (May 13, 2016)

For California.
2014 CPC
803.0 Indirect Waste Piping.
803.1 General. Except as hereinafter provided, the size and
construction of indirect waste piping shall be in accordance
with other sections of this code applicable to drainage and
vent piping. No vent from indirect waste piping shall
combine with a sewer-connected vent, but shall extend
separately to the outside air. *Indirect waste pipes exceeding
5 feet (1524 mm), but less than 15 feet (4572 mm) in length
shall be directly trapped, but such traps need not be vented.*
Indirect waste pipes less than 15 feet (4572 mm) in
length shall be not less than the diameter of the drain outlet
or tailpiece of the fixture, appliance, or equipment served,
and in no case less than 1⁄2 of an inch (15 mm). *Angles and
changes of direction in such indirect waste pipes shall be
provided with cleanouts so as to permit flushing and
cleaning.*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 9, 2016)

jar546 said:


> 2009 IRC applies.
> If you have an air handler with AC and you have a condensate pan beneath it and a overflow switch on the upper port along with a regular condensate drain line that goes to the DWV system, are you required to put a cleanout at the unit so that you can unclog the line?
> 
> With the above setup, are you required to have a condensate trap?
> ...



The condensate should not be directly connected to the DWV but if allowed by jurisdiction to enter the sanitary system it should be indirect through an air break


----------

